# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Welness en gezondheid >  Langer en gezond leven,Tips - Artikels

## Agnes574

*De elf basisprincipes van het Okinawa-programma*

De mensen op het Japanse eiland Okinawa leven langer en blijven ook langer gezond. Wat is het geheim van het record lang leven van deze eilandbewoners? En wat moeten we doen om het Okinawa-programma - stapje voor stapje - in ons leven te integreren?


*Het Okinawa-programma* 

1.*Minder eten (ongeveer 300 calorieën minder) en een meer gevarieerde voeding (206 verschillende producten zijn vermeld), met plezier en stijl te verorberen.

2. Een uitgesproken voorkeur voor producten van plantaardige oorsprong (ongeveer 78% van de voeding).

3. Soja en van soja afgeleide eten (opname van fyto-oestrogenen).

4. Een groot deel van het brood en andere granen vervangen door rijst (bevat geen gluten). 

5. In het onderdeel dierlijke producten (22% van de voeding) vooral kiezen voor vis, en vlees en melkproducten beperken. 

6. De opname van antioxidanten* aanzienlijk vergroten (thee, groenten, fruit, soja, kruiden…), net als de opname van *omega 3* (koolzaadolie, vis…) en van *magnesium* (soja en vooral tofu, wortelen, sesamzaadjes, groene groenten, zoete aardappelen…). Deze drie types van voedingsmiddelen zijn de belangrijkste remedies tegen veroudering, ontstekingen en het gros van de ziekten. 

7. Op elke leeftijd regelmatig *bewegen*, in allerlei vormen.

8. Veel gebruik maken van technieken zoals *stressbeheersing, relaxatie, meditatie*, enz. 

9. Elke dag de onschatbare waarde van het universum koesteren, net als alle materiële en culturele rijkdommen van het leven. Een diep besef ontwikkelen van de ruimere band met de natuur en de voorouders die uzelf overstijgt, het gevoel ergens thuis te horen en deel uit te maken van een groter geheel. De zin en het plezier van het ' zijn ' cultiveren. 

10. *Positief leren denken.* Flexibel en ruim denken. Relativeren. Zelfstandigheid, gezondheid en goede leefgewoonten cultiveren, maar ook tijd maken voor vriendschap en vrijetijdsactiviteiten. Proberen om altijd opgewekt, gelukkig en actief te zijn. 

11. Het contact met bejaarden en familie koesteren.


(bron: e-gezondheid.be)

----------


## Agnes574

*De meeste mensen voelen zich een paar jaar jonger dan ze zijn. 
Nieuwsgierig hoe u dat jeugdige gevoel lekker lang kunt bewaren? 
Zeven goede gewoontes om lichaam én geest soepel te houden.*

*1. Houd uw hersenen actief.* 
Kies uitdagend werk, volg een extra opleiding of doe een talencursus. Als u uw hersenen intensief gebruikt, maken ze meer zenuwverbindingen aan. En dat leidt ertoe dat uw cognitieve prestaties – zoals concentratievermogen en geheugen – minder snel achteruitgaan. 


*2. Blijf lachen.* 
Optimistische mensen zijn minder ziek. Dat komt omdat zij vaker het idee hebben dat ze hun gezondheid voor een groot deel in eigen hand hebben. Als u het leven van de positieve kant bekijkt, is de kans groter dat u beter slaapt, meer sport en minder rookt en drinkt. 


*3. Ontspan.*. 
Stresshormonen zijn dodelijk voor hersencellen. Maak daarom regelmatig tijd om te ontspannen: met een boek, tijdens de yogales of en een avondje met vrienden. 


*4. Kom van de bank.* 
Een stevige wandeling of rondje sportschool helpen niet alleen om uw lichaam in vorm te houden. Het versterkt de bloedtoevoer naar uw hersenen, waardoor u ook geestelijk fit blijft. Met deze oefening komt u in beweging en traint u tegelijk uw brein.


*5. Speel.* 
Doe een potje Triviant, speel met uw kind of ga knutselen. Spelen is smeerolie voor uw brein. Als u regelmatig uw speelse kant laat zien, bent u minder vatbaar voor dementie en andere neurologische aandoeningen. 


*6. Kies voor ‘krachtvoer’.* 
Bescherm uw lichaam tegen schadelijke stoffen door veel voedsel te eten dat natuurlijk anti-oxidanten bevat. Die zitten onder andere in verschillende soorten groenten en fruit. Vooral broccoli, tomaten, druiven, blauwe bessen en citrusvruchten. 


*7. Schrijf uw emoties van uw af.* 
Schrijven over ingrijpende gebeurtenissen in uw leven heeft een positief effect op uw gezondheid. Mensen die regelmatig een kwartiertje schrijven, gaan bijvoorbeeld minder naar de dokter.

(bron; psychologiemagazine.nl)

----------

